# RecipeDB - Pillar of Red Ale



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/08)

Pillar of Red Ale  Ale - Scottish Heavy Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Let this Ale sit in the bottle for a few weeks to help round out the sweetness....Then it becomes fantastic   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Ale Malt    0.65 kg Weyermann Carared    0.2 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.02 kg JWM Roasted Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      36 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 19.6 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.66%   Colour 29 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Steve (16/2/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Pillar of Red Ale




Stu
Which yeast do you reckon for this, SO4, US05 or Nottingham? What did you use? What mash temp? 66-68 ish?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (3/4/09)

Afternoon

Thinking of giving this another bash on Sunday....BUT I cant get any carared. I can get carahell instead though.

My thinking for a double batch was

7kg BB Ale
2kg Carahell
0.6kg Caraaoma

EKG @ 60

SO4

I may be able to get some carared (if it comes through)....but just looking at options. What do you think about the carahell seeing most of the colour (apparently) will come from the caraaoma?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/09)

Have you tried Ross (CraftBrewer) for the Carared? Website doesn't list it as out of stock although on some rare occasions a grain is listed in stock but in reality not enough to fill a certain quantity like a couple of kilos.

If not I'd be tempted to put in a kilo of Munich 2 whilst still getting the bulk of the colour from the Caraaroma.


----------



## Steve (3/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Have you tried Ross (CraftBrewer) for the Carared? Website doesn't list it as out of stock although on some rare occasions a grain is listed in stock but in reality not enough to fill a certain quantity like a couple of kilos.
> 
> If not I'd be tempted to put in a kilo of Munich 2 whilst still getting the bulk of the colour from the Caraaroma.




Thanks Bribie.....yeah thought about Ross but I didnt think it would be delivered tomorrow (Saturday) in time for 6am Sunday. Anyway not to worry ive managed to get some from a club member.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/09)

Know what it feels like to be itching for a brew and the essential grain is still a day or two away, I badly needed some wheat malt and some more Munich 2 for a high gravity old style Victorian Mild Ale and had to sit on my hands for 36 hours. Aaarggh the agony


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/4/09)

*You really need the carared for this beer,* it will give the nice colour and sweetness, and DONT forget the small amount of Roast barley to balance it

Yeast, they will all work, but the best is w1728 Scottish, as it will give a nice tart background to it.

Kepp your hops to a 60 min add, you can add a 20 min add, but no more.

You want to keep the nice caramel nose and malty flavour with this beer


----------

